# Sassafras for Smoking



## ghost308 (Jan 22, 2007)

A friend form work put a large chunk of sassafras in my truck and told me to give it a try, he said he's been useing it for years and it's the only thing he'll use.
 Has anyone tryed this ? it seem's  like a nice hard wood and he gave me enough to last several years if it dosn't dry out to much.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 22, 2007)

"Also ELM and EUCALYPTUS wood is unsuitable for smoking, as is the wood from *SASSAFRAS*, SYCAMORE and LIQUID AMBER trees. 
Here are some more woods that you should not to use for smoking:"


This quote is from Dutch's post in this link in our forum

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...?t=695&start=0

Maybe your buddy was just messing with you :P


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 22, 2007)

I knew without even looking that you were from Missouri. There has been some talk here about sassafras. Seems like I heard it was poison, but I guess your buddy isn't dead.


----------



## ghost308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nope he's not dead but he sure is ugly  :lol: maybe it was the sassafras, 
think I'll just toss this log on the fireplace and stick with hickory


----------

